# Word for today Thursday March 3, 2011



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

Luke 2. 25-32

Now there was a man in Jerusalem called Simeon, who was righteous and devout. He was waiting for the consolation of Israel, and the Holy Spirit was upon him. It had been revealed to him by the Holy Spirit that he would not die before he had seen the Lord’s Christ. Moved by the Spirit, he went into the temple courts. When the parents brought in the child Jesus to do for him what the custom of the Law required, Simeon took him in his arms and praised God, saying:“Sovereign Lord, as you have promised, you now dismiss your servant in peace.For my eyes have seen your salvation,which you have prepared in the sight of all people,a light for revelation to the Gentiles and for glory to your people Israel.”


----------

